# Thinline



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

Here is a little project for myself that I pretty much finished up in Jan. I basically put on some odds and sods strings to put tension on the neck did a quick set up and hung it on the wall. Then because of extensive work travel and having to finish a couple of other guitars and the recently posted bass I have never had a chance to get back to it. Still needs a final setup after all this time. Dont get me wrong it's certainly playable and sounds great just needs a final tweaking and ahead stock logo when I get back home. Anyway I thought that I would share some pics my brother took for me, while I have access to fast internet








[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

Beautiful, I've always loved thinlines.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

Very nice, indeed!


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I like it!!!!


----------



## jimmy peters (Nov 29, 2006)

that is one beautiful guitar.

jimmy


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

gorgeous. nice work


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I love that. In fact I think I should play it. :smile:


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

What are the pickups? I am on the laptop and me eyes are old...


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

shoretyus said:


> What are the pickups? I am on the laptop and me eyes are old...


They are Wolftones for Tele. And boy do they sound great.


----------



## tojoe (Apr 5, 2009)

I had a CS Thinline once that was cool in black, but that red looks killer with the rosewood..


----------



## garretrevels (Mar 9, 2007)

mmmmm I got a thing for bound bodies, let alone thinlines. tasty

good work!


----------

